# The Goonch



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

hey guys i just thought some of you would be interested in watching River Monsters tonight on Animal Planet at 9. The Goonch is a man eating catfish in the Indian river. heres a link to a story posted last year the guy on the far left is the host of the television show.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/weird/article1784470.ece


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

thats crazy, if those were hear not very many people would be wading the rivers thats for sure...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Nate, sounds cool (to watch that is).


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You sure it's @ 9 PM? This is about Piranhas?


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

yeah...maybe it's next week


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like it might be on Sun @ 10PM. I'll be looking for it.

Funny though.... on the DirecTV Info screen it says "Man Eating Catfish Show". Maybe it's an Animal Planet mess up.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

They have been advertising the series heavy for awhile as 10:00 pm Sundays on Animal Planet starting this past Sunday April 5. That one was on piranhas. Don't know but I would assume any during the week are going to be reruns. Someone posted on another thread that some or all were already on National Geographic.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info, my dad was telling me about it since I'm a catfish nut and told me I should watch it. I really liked the "Hooked series" on the National Geographic channel about giant fish. They did a special on noodling one night ,and even though I don't agree with noodling I still liked to see some big flattys. Also they were talking about the Goliath and Redfin catfishes of South America and how big they get and the myths that surround them. The other special that I saw was on the pursuit of the new largemouth bass world record. There was a pond in California where they had some unusually big bass due to they were feeding heavily on the rainbow trout. The one fish that the guy snagged while he was trying to get to bite was a 25 lb largemouth! (which would have beat the record by a few pounds.) The fish was nicknamed dotty and released. They tried to kept trying to catch it again but a few months later they found it floating dead on the lake. But anyways I stray away thanks for the info!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

After reading that article down there wouldn't it be scary if flatheads would increase their size because they craved human flesh due to bodies dumped in the river. I found the article to be interesting whether its 100% true or not and I will stay tuned for the program .


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

sorry about that guys, i guess we are gonna have to watch it on sunday


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Thanks for the info, my dad was telling me about it since I'm a catfish nut and told me I should watch it. I really liked the "Hooked series" on the National Geographic channel about giant fish. They did a special on noodling one night ,and even though I don't agree with noodling I still liked to see some big flattys. Also they were talking about the Goliath and Redfin catfishes of South America and how big they get and the myths that surround them. The other special that I saw was on the pursuit of the new largemouth bass world record. There was a pond in California where they had some unusually big bass due to they were feeding heavily on the rainbow trout. The one fish that the guy snagged while he was trying to get to bite was a 25 lb largemouth! (which would have beat the record by a few pounds.) The fish was nicknamed dotty and released. They tried to kept trying to catch it again but a few months later they found it floating dead on the lake. But anyways I stray away thanks for the info!


i have a red tail from the amazon hes just over a year old and weighs 18 pounds. i would love to drop some major cash one of these days to get a guide and fish for catfish on the amazon


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

pendog66 said:


> sorry about that guys, i guess we are gonna have to watch it on sunday


Thanks for the false information!!!!

Haha no that is a pretty cool show. I watched the one that was on National Geographic a few months ago.

The pirahanas were pretty cool, I cant wait to see the one on Sunday.

I am with you Nate. I would love to go to the Amazon and fish for red tail catfish, pirhanas and a host of other species that have there. I should be getting my 5 year bonus from work which is a 2K travel voucher here soon and I am debating on going to Alaska to fish or to the Amazon to fish, both are something I really want to do..


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian, Nate.... I'm w/ you guys. When do you want to go? Seriously.... lets go, We need to plan it a year in advance.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Brian, Nate.... I'm w/ you guys. When do you want to go? Seriously.... lets go, We need to plan it a year in advance.


a year from today would be good for me


----------

